# Extreme birdhouses and more from reclaimed wood.



## cranbrook2 (Jan 4, 2006)

hi everyone . here are some pictures of some of the things i build from reclaimed barnwood.     

http://community.webshots.com/user/cranbrook2


----------



## kenny k (Mar 16, 2006)

hay cranbrook those bird houses are awsome


----------



## cranbrook2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you Kenny


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

those are very nice.  i am researching what size holes for which birds and interior space and blah blah to attract our feathered friends to help my mother make some birdhouses for the nursing home she's at.


----------



## Square Eye (May 12, 2006)

Cranbrook2's version.







My kids version.






Stop laughing Cranbrook2.


The kids had fun, we've got 6 more to go.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 12, 2006)

If ya feel the need to build a full scale version... 

Those things look better than my HOUSE does!!

Man, those tweedies have all the luck!

Jesse


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 12, 2006)

LOL Thank you guys 
 i just built 3 more this week but they are a little easier to build and smaller.
 i am going to design How to patterns for anyone  who wants to  build them. 
  thanks 
         john
http://www.cranbrookcreations.com


----------



## inspectorD (May 14, 2006)

I like the open porch one myself...Why so many? Ebay sales pickin up?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 15, 2006)

Here are a couple more i just finished last week. these houses are pretty simple  the first house is made from 60 yr old barn wood. it was run through the planer.  
the second house is made from 120 yr old barn wood that i got from my fire pit.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is another extreme birdhouse almost complete. it is 6 ft wide and over 4 1/2 ft hgh.  
it is made from 120 yr old reclaimed barnwood. 
 the roof will be done with steel and 22 wood dormers. 
thanks for looking
 john


----------



## bethany14 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm lovin your style 
How does one build the arbor?  What connects the wood pieces?  Where do you get your wood?  
I could spend a day picking your brain 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Bethany
 I use spruce branches for the arbors.
 i predrill the wood then use 5" galvinized nails. i also use a finished nailer and screws for the smaller branches.

 The birdhouses are all made from old barn wood  
 it is all free wood. i also use a finish nailer for them.2 1/2" galv. nails

thanks again
 john


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is my latest project.
it is a 10 ft diameter gazebo.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 24, 2006)

As a fellow gazebo builder, I've got to say,,




click free


Good Job! It looks real nice Cranbrook2.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tom
 this one is a freebee i did for a neighbor. 
it is going to be loaded onto a hay wagon and moved about a mile from my house.
 thanks again
 john


----------

